

Telling Poor, Smart Kids That Hard Work Brings Success Is a Lie - tokenadult
https://atlantablackstar.com/2015/06/03/telling-poor-smart-kids-takes-hard-work-successful-wealthy-peers-blatant-lie/

======
paulhauggis
"“The problem is that most don’t finish, or settle for less than a bachelor’s
degree, which of course limits their earning power later in life,”"

At this point it comes down to culture and their home life.

